# raw foods



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to start giving my girl phoenix some raw meat with her kibble just to give her something more than just kibble. Can I give her half ground beef/chicken/or deer with some veggies like broccoli/ carrots and half kibble and be beneficial to her health? I unfortunately hit a rough patch this year and money has been extremely tight i know raw food is expensive and so is just plain good quality kibble, but if i can combine the to maybe it will help us both out.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I was under the impression it was bad to do both. It should be one or the other raw or kibble. I add cooked chicken to my dog's food.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I also add cooked chicken to kibble for my two dogs. I tried a raw diet a while back - it caused one of my dogs to get terrible gastro upset. I introduced it slowly - as advised - but after three days of problems I stopped. My vet was not a fan of raw diet.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I only use cooked food (from dog recipe book) for Mia (she's over a year) and Bella gets large breed puppy kibble mixed w/ cooked food. I use lean ground beef or turkey; fish; chicken; liver-2X a month; and when it's on sale, pot roast. I add ground egg shells, sometimes peas and carrots, oats, and pumpkin. When Bella turns a year we will try the raw diet and see how it goes. Mia started out on it @ 8 weeks and had problems-problems I have heard goes away in adult dogs. I give them raw beef bones to chew on for 30 minutes on Sat. mornings-their favorite.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't mix your kibble with raw. Feed kibble once meal a day and feed raw the second meal of the day.
I feed my dogs raw 1 meal a day never cooked and kibble the second meal. I feed chicken breast bones and all , thigh, wings,. You can feed ground anything pretty much also but a dog should get 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ.
If you are feeding a quality kibble it will not cost more if you feed them raw. You can get chicken for .89 cents a pound on sale all day.
As far as veggies I would not feed broccoli and from what I have researched I think veggies should be cooked. Dogs don't really need veggies but a few every 3-5 days is fine just research which ones are best there is a ton of info on raw diet for dogs.


----------



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

if you have a local butcher shop, talk to them. my butcher shop who i bring my deer to during deer season has 40 lb boxes of chicken backs, necks, quarters or gibblets. he charges about .50 cents a pound when i buy in bulk so you might be able to find a sweet deal like that. they also usually have alot of beef or pork scraps left over. if you have any local butchers itd be a good place to start looking. if you can buy in bulk its alot cheaper than kibble, also have to feed less food than kibble since they get more nutrients from the raw. i havent had too much luck with mixing the kibble and raw, upset my girls tummy. so i did one kibble and one raw then after 3 weeks went all raw.


----------

